# SAVE THE DATE - 2014 CarveWright Conference June 26-28



## lynnfrwd (Jan 26, 2011)

SAVE THE DATES - CarveWright will be hosting our 4th annual CarveWright Conference just south of Houston TX at the South Shore Harbor Resort & Conference Center in League City TX (1/2 way between Houston & Galveston) on June 26th - 28th.

This is a great vacation spot to bring your family on Clear Lake and Galveston Bay. It is close to Houston and the beautiful historical Galveston Island. The famous Kemah Boardwalk is only about 5 minutes from our resort location. Enjoy the lake, the bay and some great Texas southern hospitality.

More details will become available on our website and more conference details will be posted as the event gets nearer.

What:
The fourth annual CarveWright Conference will feature guest speakers and presentations selected particularly for their innovative and expert use of the CarveWright System. You will learn not only how to better use your system, but how to expand the possibilities of what you even knew your CarveWright could do.

This conference is for every CarveWright owner, regardless of skill or experience. Whether you are a Beginner or Advanced user, you will learn techniques you can immediately put into practice in your CarveWright hobby or business projects. As always, we will have some exciting new features and accessories for our 2014 Conference.

Registration includes 3 full days of workshops, featured guest speakers, Welcome Night Banquet, goodie bag, lunch, breaks, and invitation to nightly social events. Discounted hotel rates will be available at the South Shore Harbor Resort & Conference Center including a free breakfast buffet.


----------

